# Marbled Gecko Care



## KristenJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey I'm new here and I was thinking about getting a marbled gecko (christinus marmoratus) I have frogs (Brown tree Frogs, Green Tree Frogs and Spotted Marsh frogs) But I haven't kept a lizard before.
I can get a tank thats 60x40x30cm's, would that be okay? 
The care sheets say they don't need any heating/lighting but if I was to put a heat rock in would he benefit from it, or would he overheat?
Do I just feed him crickets, like I do with my frogs?
Should I keep a water bowl in there or should I just mist? or both?
I'm planning to have sand as the substrate, could I use aquarium sand, or should I use reptile sand (like reptile one desert sand)?
Sorry for all the questions, just want to know everything before I get him or not, 
Thanks


----------



## ajandj (Feb 1, 2012)

well, i think you need to google and read a few caresheets. I have never owned a gecko but i just googled it and within the first 20 seconds or so l have opened the first caresheet listed and it says 
"The *Marbled Gecko* (_Christinus mamoratus_) is a master climber, due to the lamanae on their toes. Their tan-grey color mixed with white and black spots give them their marbled appearance. Although rarer than the Leopard Gecko, they are still a popular choice as a *pet [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]lizard[/COLOR][/COLOR]*.
[h=2]What should I feed my Marbled Gecko?[/h]Feed your *Marbled Gecko* a steady diet of small feeder [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]insects[/COLOR][/COLOR] including crickets, mealworms, butterworms and silkworms. Pinkie mice can be offered when they are adults, if large enough. They may also eat small squashed fruit, like baby food. Supply a shallow dish of water at all times. Make sure to clean and change the water daily.
[h=2]What type of enclosure does my Marbled Gecko need?[/h]For one *Marbled Gecko*, a 20 gallon [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]aquarium[/COLOR][/COLOR] will be sufficient. Bigger is always better though. Use a [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]peat [COLOR=black !important]moss[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] type substrate (which can be digested), [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]reptile[/COLOR][/COLOR] carpet, or newspaper. The two latter options are easiest to clean. The Marbled Gecko will climb, so provide lots of branches to do so, and places to hide.
[h=2]What about lights, temperature and humidity?[/h]The daytime temperature for a *Marbled Gecko* should be kept around 80 degrees F, and should be kept on a 12 hour cycle. Provide a basking spot at one end of the habitat reaching 93 degrees F. Do not let the temperature drop below 70 degrees F at night. Full spectrum lighting is not needed, as the *Marbled Gecko* is nocturnal. Keep the humidity in the enclosure around 75%"

You need to do the research and really find out what you need and how to care for a new critter. Need i say more ??


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 1, 2012)

75% humidity? Seems a bit high.


----------



## ajandj (Feb 1, 2012)

not sure. As l said this was just from a caresheet that l found when l googled.
As i said at the beginning of the post, l don't have a gecko nor do i know about their care


----------



## KristenJ (Feb 26, 2012)

ajandj said:


> well, i think you need to google and read a few caresheets. I have never owned a gecko but i just googled it and within the first 20 seconds or so l have opened the first caresheet listed and it says
> "The *Marbled Gecko* (_Christinus mamoratus_) is a master climber, due to the lamanae on their toes. Their tan-grey color mixed with white and black spots give them their marbled appearance. Although rarer than the Leopard Gecko, they are still a popular choice as a *pet [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]lizard[/COLOR][/COLOR]*.
> [h=2]What should I feed my Marbled Gecko?[/h]Feed your *Marbled Gecko* a steady diet of small feeder [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]insects[/COLOR][/COLOR] including crickets, mealworms, butterworms and silkworms. Pinkie mice can be offered when they are adults, if large enough. They may also eat small squashed fruit, like baby food. Supply a shallow dish of water at all times. Make sure to clean and change the water daily.
> [h=2]What type of enclosure does my Marbled Gecko need?[/h]For one *Marbled Gecko*, a 20 gallon [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]aquarium[/COLOR][/COLOR] will be sufficient. Bigger is always better though. Use a [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]peat [COLOR=black !important]moss[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] type substrate (which can be digested), [COLOR=black !important][COLOR=black !important]reptile[/COLOR][/COLOR] carpet, or newspaper. The two latter options are easiest to clean. The Marbled Gecko will climb, so provide lots of branches to do so, and places to hide.
> ...



I know I have taken a while to reply but I forgot that I had made this thread and I just remembered. 
I did research, Its just there was alot of caresheets saying alot of different things so I thought I should ask here to get a more clear answer.
With the enclosure, I read that they should have something around 30x30x30cms, but i thought thats a little small, so I wanted to know the right size. 
With the lighting on a care sheet it said "Marbled Geckos are a really easy lizard to house as they are nocturnal and require no heat or lighting." 
So I wasn't sure if I should still have a heat rock/heat mat in the tank, what website did you get the heating/lighting/humidity information ? (Just cause I think the information is about a marbled velvet gecko maybe?)
Thanks for helping..


----------

